# Green Fiber CPU Pins



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello dear friends..im littel cofuesd..i wass buying from ebay 2 kilos of Green Fiber CPU Pins i took them off with heat gun and i stoped..some told me "put it in nitric acid+ distiled water" other told me " put it only in hydrochloric acid"..please can some one will tell me whats better?..lot of thanks for helping me dear friends.. :?: :?: :


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

Put them in warm HCL till you dissolve all of the base metals.


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Put them in warm HCL till you dissolve all of the base metals.




hi..thanks for respond..are i need to boiling the HCL or just warm? and how much time it will takes?


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 12, 2016)

There are many complications. But overall, the more you heat HCl, the more you reduce the effectivity of HCl. Generally speaking, use it cold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2016)

You can use crockpot on low settings. It will take quite a lot of HCl and it will take quite a lot of time. First they will look like rust covered, do not panic just give it a more time. To get gold you will have to dissolve them completely. 
Some plating will break to brownish powder, some plating will be like hollow tubes. 
You will have to keep them in solution for quite a long time for acid to penetrate all that base metal under gold.


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> You can use crockpot on low settings. It will take quite a lot of HCl and it will take quite a lot of time. First they will look like rust covered, do not panic just give it a more time. To get gold you will have to dissolve them completely.
> Some plating will break to brownish powder, some plating will be like hollow tubes.
> You will have to keep them in solution for quite a long time for acid to penetrate all that base metal under gold.




hi..thanks for respond..if ill put it in nitric with distiled watr it will be faster? or what you recomend ? i have 2 kilos but when i clean it from the pins maybe ill have 100-150 grams


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Put them in warm HCL till you dissolve all of the base metals.



hi i put littel bit (10 grams of pins) in beaker with diluieted nitric with distiled water and it wass nice reaction and after 7-10 minutes iv senn a gold foils flod up of solutoin..are this is faster proces are its better??? im realy confuesed...


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2016)

Why do you ask if you already want to do it your way?

If I would want to process pins from CPU I would not use neither HCl nor HNO3. 
Do them in sulfuric cell. Faster and cheaper than dissolution in acids.


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Why do you ask f you already want to do it your way?
> 
> If I would want to process pins from CPU I would not use neither HCl nor HNO3.
> Do them in sulfuric cell. Faster and cheaper than dissolution in acids.



hi..i just ask..im not doing only at my way dear friend..i told befor that im littel bit confused and i need a recomended and advised...
second i dont have sulfuric sell and i realy dont know this prosecess...im beginer that needs help...thanks


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

patnor1011 you are corect!!! afte around 90 minutes all the pins are in the boutom of the beaker and the pins is like rust..how ill know when its finished ? i dont know what to wait for please i need your help...by the way the other beaker with the pins in nitric acid end the red fumes and ther are gold foils floding up...please tell me if its good to boiling the pins with the HCL? lot of thanks for your help and thanks to all the friends members that help me to....Alon


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2016)

It depend what do you want to achieve. 
If you want to just learn few way how to process that kind of material that is no problem.
If you think you will make some money on them then you will not. 100-150g of CPU pins will hardly cover expenses you will have with purchasing CPU's, acids and other chemicals. There is not much of gold on them. 

For that reason sulfuric cell or some leach which target gold like cyanide and variations like we discuss in another thread may be cheapest methods. 

I do not know what do you want to know. You were told already what to do. Simply leave them to completely dissolve base metals under plating. You cant really speed that much, when base metals fully dissolve (it will take some time) collect foils and powders and proceed with refining them.


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> It depend what do you want to achieve.
> If you want to just learn few way how to process that kind of material that is no problem.
> If you think you will make some money on them then you will not. 100-150g of CPU pins will hardly cover expenses you will have with purchasing CPU's, acids and other chemicals. There is not much of gold on them.
> 
> ...




lot of thanks to you dear friend.. it is exectly what you said!!! i think all that sampel pins that i puted to check is ready now..all the gold is floting up..plewase can you tell me if i can reuse this HCL again for another bach or i have to trow it? or something els?...Alon


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

hello friends.. i made 2 solutoin : 1 with HCL hot : it taks time.. the gold is floting up and in the boutom thers some pins look like rusty or cooper plated and its littel bit difcult to filter it and its very diurty
2: i made solutoin from 50% disteild watew and 50% nitric acid : very fast and all the gold is floting up and no other pins left or any durtiy solutoin...my real questoin is why most of the friends recomended the hot HCL and not the nitric acide?? im asking just to leren and to know the difrent...lot of thanks for responding me and help me to know a importent leason....Alon :?:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 12, 2016)

For most people, nitric acid is difficult to obtain and it is very expensive. Most can find HCl at their local hardware store or swimming pool supply store, and it's usually inexpensive.

If there is solder involved, it often contains tin. Tin dissolved in nitric acid makes metastannic acid, a difficult to filter sludge. It slows filtration and can tie up gold in the process.

Dave


----------



## ALON 1969 (Jun 12, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> For most people, nitric acid is difficult to obtain and it is very expensive. Most can find HCl at their local hardware store or swimming pool supply store, and it's usually inexpensive.
> 
> If there is solder involved, it often contains tin. Tin dissolved in nitric acid makes metastannic acid, a difficult to filter sludge. It slows filtration and can tie up gold in the process.
> 
> Dave


Hello Dear Dave..thank you for responding me..for me it wass esy to filter it'i used coffe filter just for first filteration..so i understand from you that the nitric is expensiv and not evry one can get it(im buying 1.25 liter on15-16 dolars) and the second is difficult filteratoin..please can you tell me how i can clean the best that ill could the foils from the durty HCL solution?...again lot of thanks to you and to all the friends member that respond and help me...Alon :roll:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 12, 2016)

ALON 1969 said:


> please can you tell me how i can clean the best that ill could the foils from the durty HCL solution?...again lot of thanks to you and to all the friends member that respond and help me...Alon :roll:


You need to wait till the HCl has dissolved everything but the foils. Then it should filter easily.

Dave


----------



## Luis (Jun 12, 2016)

hi, is it necessary the air bubbler in HCL to complete dissolve the base metal of the pins? or HCL do the job alone? and the tin led, it dissolves in the liquid? or leave a tipe of powder too? I`m going to try the same and don`t have access to nitric acid.

Best regards Luis.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 13, 2016)

Pins are not suitable for wet acid recovery. It can be done but it is expensive and complicated. Leave them as they are and just collect more while you will be studying and practicing on small couple gram sized lots. There are other methods you can try later on when you will be confident enough.


----------



## Elektrikis (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vorIpgzQo6s


----------



## clearsteam (Nov 4, 2016)

@elektrikis, good videos I watched them last week, and have started my first experiments in gold etching with iodine today. I diluted my 10% iodine solution with 5x volume of water, and plan to drop the gold by adding NaOH drop by drop. In your video Im assuming you are using concentrated iodine, and NaOH to drop, could you explain (hoping your english is good enough) Thanks for the vids though .


----------



## Elektrikis (Nov 7, 2016)

clearsteam said:


> @elektrikis, good videos I watched them last week, and have started my first experiments in gold etching with iodine today. I diluted my 10% iodine solution with 5x volume of water, and plan to drop the gold by adding NaOH drop by drop. In your video Im assuming you are using concentrated iodine, and NaOH to drop, could you explain (hoping your english is good enough) Thanks for the vids though .



Be careful with iodine. I've experienced a few explosions. Sodium hydroxide precipitate that all metal hydroxide together with gold.After will be difficult to separate the gold from iodine.Frees iodine dissolved gold again. You must convert all other metal jodides before the precipitated gold. It took me two years and 3 kilograms of iodine waste with 120 grams of gold in it. Now it is my best method.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 7, 2016)

Elektrikis said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vorIpgzQo6s


Interesting to see iodine leaching, never tried that myself.

But it looks like you are missing out on the gold braze that fastens the chips in the ceramic body on the PPro.
I also think you could work on your technique, it looks quite sloppy, getting iodine with dissolved gold all over the working surface.

Göran


----------



## Elektrikis (Nov 7, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Elektrikis said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vorIpgzQo6s
> ...


I'm afraid of showing the right work surface. These are very old videos. Iodine need a good ventilated place.Kad he starts smelling of hlora.Ir very dangerous.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 7, 2016)

How do you recover gold from iodine?


----------



## Owltech (Jan 7, 2017)

make it acidic - pH about 2-4 then add smb or ascorbic acid


----------



## Dieseldawg (Feb 11, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> For most people, nitric acid is difficult to obtain and it is very expensive. Most can find HCl at their local hardware store or swimming pool supply store, and it's usually inexpensive.
> 
> If there is solder involved, it often contains tin. Tin dissolved in nitric acid makes metastannic acid, a difficult to filter sludge. It slows filtration and can tie up gold in the process.
> 
> Dave


How do you turn the sludge to an easier to filter solution ?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 11, 2017)

Dieseldawg said:


> How do you turn the sludge to an easier to filter solution ?


Incineration and lye is two ways people have dealt with it.
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Metastannic_acid

Göran


----------



## Elektrikis (Feb 12, 2017)

I confirm a Metastannic acid contain gold particles.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC2LbwmAbTI


----------

